# updated pics!!!



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

http://www.msnusers.com/lowryder407/shoebox.msnw?albumlist=2


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hey how much did all that paint cost you? and did you do it all at once?


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

The rear looks a little wild, but the rest looks good!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

Dude i tought you said that you had a Drift front? where's it at yo?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2002)

*re pics*

well the rear end i dont like my self . but untill i can get new tail lights or mold some in it i guess that will have to do.i sold my front air dam to my buddy( he gave me alot more than i paid so it went bye bye. paint only cost about $250 to$300 bucks


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you paint that beast your self?? If not where?? Also what kind of springs you got on that??


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2002)

*paint*

i painted it myself. and it has aerospeed coil overs on it


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

how hard was it to paint?? Thats a nice interior mines kinda like yours but its still half way down. Its metal flake silver though. 

VERY NICE WORK


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Is that an SiR emblem on the back?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

*aggresive?*

looks more aggresive since i've seen it last with the rims. I still think it would look better with a wide body kit. So what kind of engine do you have and what are you running?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

its a GA16 

what color is the motor that color looks like the color of my car.... im refering to the Dark Green color

yeah and whats up with that SiR badge *shakes head*


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

*pics*

the motor is that flip flop paint, changes for green to gold to purple. it didnt show up in the picks i was hoping it would.as far as the lil sir sticker, sorry thought it was cool. i can take it off though lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

*body kit*

well i would get a wide body kit but,but my money tree fell. lol


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

where you get the paint from? and it stands up to the heat off the Head..and Intake Manifold? cause that looks pretty smooth


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

*motor paint*

i got it off my buddy, im not sure where he got it he painted his car that color, i just took some left over paint and shot mine, i was worried about the paint peallin off but so far it has'nt. he said the heat would make it not stick but no probs yet


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

oohhhh so it much be regular car paint huh..  welp looks good


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

*paint*

yep just some ol car paint


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*whack*

yo i like the hood but dats about it..u need to make some adjustments on that


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

*?????*

adjustments on what??


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*adjusments*

no offense but its kinda plain...wassup wid the kit n stuff?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

*!!!!!!!*

it dont have a kit on it yet, im wantting to get the wide body kit for it. and its getting some white graphics up the side


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*widebody*

ur not buyin the widebody on importfan r u?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: whack*



div3r5ity said:


> *yo i like the hood but dats about it..u need to make some adjustments on that *


Here we go again  .


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: whack*



div3r5ity said:


> *yo i like the hood but dats about it..u need to make some adjustments on that *


YO this kid is pissing me off....... and its not even my ride


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

*hood*

no shit its not his car so he shouldnt tell me what i should adjust on my shit. if you dont like it dont look at it. hes prob got a honda anyway lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

*body kit*

thats where i was lookin at it at. why is it a bad kit?? info please:


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*widebody*

its a lil overpriced and all it really is r fender flares and the front end really...there is dis place that makes a phat ass one for around the same price ...lemme look into it but it might need some customizing.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

U C now u sound a little betta^^^^


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

*body kits*

yea check into it for me i would greatly apreviate it man thanks


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You get points for unique looks...

However, I would have to say one thing....drop the Honda badge...If you're going to display a badge for looks only at least use a Nissan badge.. 

Other than that it looks pretty nice....!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

took the words right out my mouth.....CMON NOW I wasnt gonna say anything at first ---but a Honduh badge--get rid of it


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

*honda badge*

ok ok ok i took it off lol  all clean now lol i didnt know that was a honda sticker god im such an ass someone kick me


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

lowryder407 said:


> * lol i didnt know that was a honda sticker god im such an ass someone kick me *


are you shittin me? lol how could you not not know...you live in Buttfuc|< egypt or something hehehege


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

*lmao*

yea i live in a town with like 150 ppl thats some funny shit


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

damn lol


----------

